# University Of Maryland Approves "Marijuana Equalization" Initiative



## LdyLunatic (Apr 13, 2006)

April 13, 2006 - College Park, MD, USA 

College Park, MD: Students at the University of Maryland voted overwhelmingly this week in favor of a campus referendum calling on officials to decrease university-imposed marijuana penalties. 

Sixty-five percent of U-Maryland students approved the "Alcohol-Marijuana Equalization Referendum," which demands University officials reduce sanctions for minor marijuana offenses so that they are no greater than university-imposed penalties for alcohol possession. 

"It's time for university leaders to recognize marijuana for what it is -- a relatively benign recreational substance that is less likely than alcohol to lead to violence, riots, or even death," said Victor Pinho, president of NORML Terps, which coordinated the campus referendum, along with the University of Maryland chapter of Students for Sensible Drug Policy (SSDP) and SAFER (Safer Alternatives for Enjoyable Recreation). 

NORML, SAFER, and SSDP have previously coordinated similar campus initiatives at Florida State University and the University of Texas at Austin. SAFER, which successfully passed a citywide initiative eliminating municipal marijuana penalties in Denver last fall, is now gathering signatures to place a similar proposal on the November 2006 Colorado ballot.


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 13, 2006)

They need to come to my school, or i need to move back to MD.


----------

